# A list of great apps from App Store (iOS)



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I have a "folder" of all coffee related apps on my iPhone and iPad. Thought I'd list it all and share them with you.

1. Barista's log (£1.49)

2. Aeropress

3. Barista

4. Beanhunter

5. Brewster

6. Coffee Art

7. Coffee boff

8. Coffee Clock

9. Hasbean

10. Libations

11. LatteArt live

12. Coffeelove

13 timer+

14. Coffee brew

15. Coffee Mag

Barista's log and libations are two of the best apps I've come across for logging in your coffee notes. Barista's log has grinder settings and dry weight which libations don't have but can be added under notes in libations app. Libations has a much better user interface and cheaper. If I remember correctly, I think it was 79p. Attached are screenshots of the two apps.

Barista's log










Libations










Feel free to suggest more apps that aren't on the list


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great post, thanks.

I too have a coffee folder but mine currently only contains a paltry six apps.

Libations

Coffee Boff

Brewseful

Coffee Expert (DeLonghi)

acaia coffee

HasBean


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing this. I've got the Hasbean app but will look at the others. Cheers.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

DoubleShot said:


> Coffee Expert (DeLonghi)


Pmsl


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Daren said:


> Pmsl


Was waiting for someone to comment on that. Installed it waaaay back before I joined here after purchasing a DeLonghi B2C. Fortunately it was defective so went back for a full refund. It has a number of coffee recipes which is partly why I never uninstalled the app.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Anyone got any good apps for Android? Libations looks particularly good.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

London's Best Coffee app - if you need to find the nearest decent coffee place to you in London


----------



## bulletjie (Aug 31, 2015)

risky said:


> Anyone got any good apps for Android? Libations looks particularly good.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=soop.BaristaMe.free&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.henleyb.aeropressbrewer&hl=en

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hashbang.coffeepro&hl=en


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Obnic mentioned a few good apps for brewed coffee, forget what they were now?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Here's a list of a few more apps. Don't currently have any of them installed myself so can't comment how good/bad they are.

Perfect Espresso Timer

Cupping Lab

Mister Barista (by forum member @Mint_Sauce )

Coffee Journal

Scores on the Doors

The Perfect Shot

Coffee Cellar

Coffeetopia

VST Coffee Tools


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vst coffee tools is pointless if you don't have a refractometer


----------



## coogee (Oct 6, 2015)

Great thread.. thanks for the info, i'll be downloading a couple of these myself to add to my collection


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

brewseful looks good for brewed


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

DoubleShot said:


> @Obnic mentioned a few good apps for brewed coffee, forget what they were now?


I like AeropressTimer for iPhone by Beloved Robot. You get the recipes used by some of the 2014 Aeropress Champions and some top roasters. Certainly made me explore some variations.

Coffee Clock is a simple app that calculates dose or water for a target ratio and it has a good timer that covers pour over, aeropress, french press and chemed as well as espresso. Each variation includes reminders for each phase of the extraction (e.g. steep and brew). However, I cannot seem to find it on iTunes this morning.

I also like Baristas Log (sometimes). Its quite useful when you are getting to grips with a new coffee because you can record your recipe and the results. Its a bit 'data entry' intensive though.


----------

